# unlabeled pepsi bottle



## pinkshovel (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi gang! Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I have a Pepsi bottle with no label.  I'm Guessing it had a paper label at some time? There aren't any traces of an ACL, no paint, no etching.  It's a 12 oz. The differences I've found between the RW&B and the R&W ACL bottles is this..the basket weave (above the ACL and below the stippling) is OVER/ON TOP OF the embossed PEPSI COLA on the swirls. The PEPSI COLA embossing is _smooth_ on the other 2 ACL bottles. I really contrasted the close up so you can see the letters.  _ALSO_ the basket weave is at a different 'height' than the 2 ACL bottles.  It doesn't line up with either of them.  I'll put another pic on showing that.  This looks a lot like the 12 oz syrup bottle I saw on here when I researched it tonight.  I think I'm going to keep this one, unless I can retire by selling it? []
 So anyone know what it is?  And is it worth a million dollars?  
 Thanks everyone!


----------



## pinkshovel (Sep 14, 2009)

OK. Here's the pic of the 3 bottles lined up.  See how the basket weave is not lined up with the 2 ACL bottles?  The stippling above the swirls runs from the top of the basket weave & swirls to the bottom of the um, crown?....the part ya drink outta. LOL
 The bottom of the bottle has:
 OES PAT.120,277
 14B44
 9 next to the Owens-Illinois mark
 Duraglas

 OH, I have _another_ unlabeled Pepsi bottle. (no pic) It is _Just Like_ the old  R&W ACL bottle w/the exception of the base and body are smaller around than the R&W ACL bottle. Any ideas?

 Thanks all


----------



## LC (Sep 14, 2009)

Good old paper label Pepsi from the forties I believe . I do not believe you have much of a chance of retiring on it though ! My opinion four to five bucks . Then too , if it had the labels on it , it would be worth quite a bit more .


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 14, 2009)

if you didn't notice  the one pepsi with out the paper label is the older of the three.  then the one on the left is a double dot acl . and the youngster of the bunch is the single dot on the right . having a good paper label would be an excellent desplay of the three .


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 14, 2009)

It's a 1944 paper label bottle. The more desirable ones are bottles with the town name embossed on the bottom as well, they still aren't worth much even then. I usually don't pay more than five bucks for these, if that.


----------



## pinkshovel (Sep 14, 2009)

Well Darn...I'll have to keep looking for that golden egg! LOL THANK YOU KIND PEOPLE for your help! So the basket weave over the embossing is the norm for the paper label bottles? I know there aren't any of those in Dad's bottle pile.  Bugs and moisture took care of that years ago in the garage.
 I did just get to the back of one of the bedrooms yesterday and found a plastic 6-pack 'Enjoy Coca-Cola' carrier..Return bottles for deposit. It holds the 1 fatty bottle I have (1 litre). From research, I think the _Enjoy_ was from 2000. Anyone know if I'm correct? 
 Does anyone know when they _Stopped _doing return for deposit bottles? I thought it was long before 2000, but then nobody is payin me to think today.[]
 Since I'm taking up room anyway..I also found a plastic 6-pack SPRITE carrier for _King Size_ bottles...any idea what a King Size bottle is?..only Sprite bottles I have here are little no returns.
 OH! I found a neat pharmacy bottle in the dirt! I'll post a pic on the other bottle forum after I gently clean it up. I'm excited. It will look good on my shelf.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the bottle with the texture on the PEPSI lettering. I don't recall seeing one like it.


----------



## madman (Sep 15, 2009)

yo pinkshovel the red white and blue is a nice bottle,  keep searching who knows what youll find!


----------



## Jeranimo (Sep 17, 2009)

I found one simular to that one earlier today. Only mine has:

 DES. PAT. 120,277
 14A47-7

 It also does not have the Owen-Illinois mark, but a B where it would have been if it were there. Any ideas to why on that? I am putting a pic up with it so you can see what mine looks like. Its also label-less.


----------



## Jeranimo (Sep 17, 2009)

A close up. Sorry about the glare.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 17, 2009)

i dug out one of my single dot acl pepsis  that the paint faded to black and white now  . it's dated 58  it has the  texturing on the pepsi  cola  between the body and the neck. this is also one of the bottles that have the strange numbers  under the pepsi design on the back of the neck . the #'s are    843 S   . it's a duraglas bottle . got to dig out my other pepsi's and inspect them also


----------



## athometoo (Sep 18, 2009)

ive been pitching all the paper labels bottles back . didnt think they were more than 1/2 buck or so . shows what i know[]


----------



## lhood1953 (Sep 8, 2010)

Found old unlabled Pepsi Bottle at Dam by Old Grist Mill
 looks like one in picture no city on botttom has numbers
 16A57 then
 3 circle with I in it 
 3rd line on bottom is Duraglas then 
 4th line is 
 G2808 then las line 15
 wondering where from if anyone knows and how old.....
 Thanks
 ps I live outside of Jasper Alabama by 11 miles called Nauvoo
 our Grist Mill built circa 1860.....where it was found in sand....the bottle that is!!!!


----------



## celerycola (Sep 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lhood1953
> 
> ps I live outside of Jasper Alabama by 11 miles called Nauvoo


 Do you have a Nauvoo Bottling Works?


----------



## Oklabottles (Sep 9, 2010)

the embossed clear 1 is a paper label of mine it was made by the ball company and is from tyler texas was wondering what the date was for sure and the rarity of them, the other is one on ebay and the paper las a label is off ebay it is a buy it now for $8.00 you could buy it and pit it on your bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 9, 2010)

Just for the record here is a photo of one paper label Pepsi. The only info it had with it was that it was from the 1930s. Notice that this one has a smooth shoulder where the upper label is. I suspect they would not have put this upper label on a textured surface like the one in question. ???

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 9, 2010)

And here's a variation with a different upper label. (Shrink wrapped to help preserve the label). But no date or any other info associated with it. It appears to be another "smooth" shoulder/neck.


----------



## lhood1953 (Sep 9, 2010)

To SodaBob my bottle looks like yours without label and is smooth on top...
 I appreciate the info about it....Thanks I plan on cleaning it up & putting it up
 in my new collection I have started....


----------

